# خدمة تفصيل اسماء والقاب بشكل مميز وجمييل ضمان لمدة سنتين وبأسعار منافسه



## عاشقةالفرس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

_السسلام علييكم ورحمةة الله وبركااته_​
 لكل من يبحث عن التمييز ..
ولكل من يريد اختيار هديهه مميزهه ..

الان نقدم لكم التمييز والابدااع ​
خدمة تفصيل اسماء والقاب بشكل مميز وجمييل باللون الفضي والذهبي ونصممه على:-
( سلاسل ,, اساور ,, خواتم ,, حلق ,, بروشات ,, كبكات ,, سبح ,, اقلام ,, ميداليه )


### ضمان لمدة سنتيـن 

 وبأسعااااار مغررررريهه​


طريقة الطلب:- 

 1) يحدد العميل طلبه بأختيارة للتصميم سواء كان من الصور المرفقه او اي طلب يرغب فيه وتحديد نوع الطلب كأسوارة أو سلسال وغيره ...... 

2) تحديد اللون فضي أو ذهبي وكذلك تحديد الطلب إيطار أو بدون إيطار كذلك اللغة الأسم بالعربي أو الأنجليزي (كذلك الحجم صغير لطفله مثلاً وخلافة) .

3) بالنسبة للكبكات تحديد إذا كان الكبك دائري او مربع كذلك بإيطار أو بدون إيطار ، وكذلك تحديد إذا كان الطلب بدون جلد ، أو إذا كان الطلب بجلد يحدد لون الجلد المطلوب بني أو أسود ... ألخ .


التوصيل إلى المنزل داخل مدينة الرياض من خلال مندوب بقيمة 30 ريال 
خـارج مدينة الرياض يتم الشحن عن طريق الفيدكس إلى جميع مناطق المملكة بقيمة 40 ريال 
او عن طريق البريد السعودي 
​





bbm
742ADBE6

[/CENTER]
 

مدة تنفيذ الطلب وتوصيلة للعميل تتم خلال 3 أيام داخل مدينة الرياض

  وخارج مدينة الرياض 4 أيام من تاريخ الطلب عن طريق شركة 
الشحن


----------

